# Cannot Connect To Internet On Reimaged Computer



## sevenand7is27 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, this is my first post here.

I own a Dell Latitude D810 Laptop that just got a virus. So I reinstalled Windows XP and now I can't connect to the internet. There are no connections in My Network Places or Network Connections. I went to the device manager and installed the network adapter: Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI) but there is a small yellow exclamation point next to its icon in the manager. When I click on it, it gives the message: This device cannot start. (Code 10) I checked online and it seems to mean that it needs to update the drivers, but I can't do it from that computer since I can't connect to the internet. I've tried searching for them on another computer, but can't find anywhere to get it. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to the Dell website and use the service tag # from the machine to download the drivers. Burn them to a CD, or copy them onto a USB FLASH drive and move them to the machine in question.


----------



## sevenand7is27 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I got the driver that I needed, but I can only connect to the internet wirelessly. I don't have a wireless network here so now I can only get online through other people's unsecured networks. Nothing happens if I plug my broadband modem into it. I did only download the (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection driver.

I'm confused as to whether this same connection should be able to handle a LAN as well, or what driver I would need to download to get it to work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It will be a different driver for the wired LAN, the 2200BG is a wireless adapter.


*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sevenand7is27 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's what it displays:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sjh-082977ad9df
Primary Dns Syffux . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enable . . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-E7-4A-F5


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------

